

Comparing Apple, Google and OpenStreet Maps - drey
http://www.refnum.com/tmp/apple.html

======
dripton
For my area, Apple has several zoom levels of detail less than the others. It
shows the small streets but not their names. Google and OSM zoom to the same
level, but OSM shows more details like walking paths and power-line rights of
way. So I'd use OSM if walking or biking, Google if driving, Apple never.

------
Aramgutang
Given Apple's usual attention to detail, I was surprised to find missing
Unicode characters in the font used to render city names (the missing
character here is "ə"): <http://i.imgur.com/pFZ5s.png>

------
brightrhino
This is a beautiful interface to let everyone decide for themselves. They
appear to be three slightly different datasets, my neighborhood looks
minimally but non-trivially different in all of them, no two are the same.

------
jeffjose
Isnt Apple sourcing their data from OSM to start with?
<http://blog.osmfoundation.org/2012/03/08/welcome-apple/>

